# ein kleines Rahmenprogramm für eine Methode



## Sebastian_001 (7. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

wie könnte ein "Rahmenprogramm" bzw. Mainmethode für diese Methode aussehen:



```
public static double errechneVerbrauch (
			int strecke, int benzinmenge) {
			return (double)benzinmenge / strecke * 100;
			}
```

ZB. Daten von der Tastatur einlesen und dem Methode übergeben und errrechen lassen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Jun 2010)

Mit Hilfe des Scanner Klasse
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – Scanner
kannst du Strecke und Benzinmenge einlesen und die Methode einfach mit den beiden Parametern starten.


----------



## Sebastian_001 (7. Jun 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich bin soweit gekommen:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		int strecke, benzinmenge;
		Scanner sc=new Scanner(System.in);
		strecke = sc.nextInt();
		benzinmenge = sc.nextInt();
```

wie kann nun die Berechnung und somit die Methode anwenden?????

2. Wie kann ich beim Einlesen dem User mitteilen z.B.:
Geben Sie die Strecke ein:
Geben die Benzinmenge ein:


----------



## eRaaaa (7. Jun 2010)

1. = Methode aufrufen mit deinen Werten ? 
	
	
	
	





```
double result = errechneVerbrauch(strecke, benzinmenge);
```
 (dann halt result ausgeben, siehe Punkt 2.)
2. = einfach eine Ausgabe ala` 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println("Geben die Benzinmenge ein:");
```
 machen?

so etwas steht doch aber in jeder Java-Lektüre ? ;/


----------



## Sebastian_001 (7. Jun 2010)

Das Programm sieht nun so aus:


```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class methode_teest {

	
	public static double errechneVerbrauch (
			int strecke, int benzinmenge) {
			return (double)benzinmenge / strecke * 100;
			}
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		int strecke, benzinmenge;
			Scanner sc=new Scanner(System.in);
		strecke = sc.nextInt();
		benzinmenge = sc.nextInt();
		double result = errechneVerbrauch(strecke, benzinmenge);
		System.out.println(result);
		
		
		
	}

}
```


Ich habe gestest liefert mir jedoch falschen Ergebnis:
Eingabe: 
100
2
Ergebnis: 2.0 ????


----------



## eRaaaa (7. Jun 2010)

??
Wenn du 100km gefahren bist und dabei 2 Liter verbraucht hast, wie viel Liter verbrauchst du dann auf 100km ? :autsch:

Ansonsten sage auch immer was du erwartest usw....


----------



## Sebstian_001 (7. Jun 2010)

Hab das Problem gefunden.
Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für Eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (8. Jun 2010)

bei Klassen, ersten Buchstaben groß schreiben, test mit nur einem e und keine _ im Klassennamen verwenden. Nach der Konvention sähe deine Klasse also so aus:
[c]public class MethodeTest[/c]


----------

